# Removing a Snowblower Drive plate



## jimmysixx (Jan 23, 2019)

A drive plate and friction wheel is used on many snowblowers. Recently my friction wheel damaged my drive plate and it had to be replaced. It's a very easy part to replace, providing you know one VERY IMPORTANT thing. Obviously the friction wheel assembly needs to be removed and then the drive plate can be un-screwed from the shaft. This is done by tapping the plate using a long punch. There are support rips on the underside of the plate that the punch can hit. A few taps with a hammer and its loosened up. Now for the VERY IMPORTANT thing: THE THREADS ARE REVERSE! IT MUST TURN CLOCKWISE TO BE UN-SCREWED! 


I couldn't find this information anywhere. I hope this helps anyone having to replace the Drive Plate!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF jimmysixx

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What make snowblower does this refer to? True for most? I've never had to replace the friction plate.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just depends on if you get it from folks who aren't aware what it's supposed to feel like in drive.
This is how my hand me down Troy 2410 looked.

.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

ouch


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

That might take more than just a bit of #400 sandpaper....


----------

